

Robots Are Us: Some Economics of Human Replacement - T-A
http://www.nber.org/papers/w20941

======
T-A
A couple of short summaries:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-17/robots-
cou...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-17/robots-could-make-
even-high-tech-workers-worse-off)

[http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/02/17/the-robots-are-
com...](http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/02/17/the-robots-are-coming-for-
your-paycheck/)

------
ryan_j_naughton
Intriguing.

Work checking out David Autor's work on the subject as well:
[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/10/david_autor_on.html](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/10/david_autor_on.html)

